# Came home after 34 years



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

My father bought a new Deere 2520 in '72. It served as the big tractor until '83 or so. In '86 it was ran hot and needed a short block and being in a hurry he traded it on a 3010.

After the local dealer repaired it it went to work on a dairy farm north of us about 15 miles north and ran daily hauling manure.

The son who now owns that farm does custom harvesting for me and after talking about it for a year or so agreeded to sell it.

Dad bought it when he was 42. My mother got a part time job because she was convinced they couldn't pay for it. I guess it worked out as here he sits on it again at 90.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That is really extra special. Your father looks really good and so does the Deere.

Regards, Mike


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Nice.............................................. and your Dad's smile is priceless.

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Perfect! Just perfect.......congrats! Ye are blessed.....
I'd a had to buy her too.....hopefully he didn't take too much of you, but it was priceless in my book!


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Outstanding! I have a 2520 and it is a great tractor. Your dad's smile says it all.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Great story . I have a 2510 wish it was a 2520.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

My grandfather purchased a 4020 and 2510 or 2520 (don’t recall for sure, would have to ask dad) and I really should make it a project to track one down someday. There are other tractors still in the family purchased around the same time but those may be the most iconic and of course those are the ones that were traded off.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. I got to run it some the last two days and it's pretty nice for a tractor with 9000 hours. Funny, it sure seemed bigger in my memory!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

SVFHAY said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I got to run it some the last two days and it's pretty nice for a tractor with 9000 hours. Funny, it sure seemed bigger in my memory!


That is funny the way it is, I went to a gymnasium that I used to play basketball as a kid.....that thing was huge when I was 8-10 yrs old.....now it has to be the smallest gym I've ever seen, there was only 1 foot of distance between to out of bounds line and the cinder block wall....not how I remembered it at all! 
Great find!


----------



## 6125 (Sep 14, 2009)

Doesn't get any better than that. Good to see him still be able to climb aboard. 90, what a heck of a run. Love talking to them they've seen so much and so many changes.


----------

